# Including mother as dependent in visa application



## shah83 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi all,
I have been trying to seek information on can if i can show my mother as dependent in my PR application. I haven't found any relevant information yet.

I am planning to apply for skilled migraton visa (subclass 189). I have already received positve assessment from ACS.


My mother is widow and completely dependent on me, and age - 70. Can i include her directly in list of dependent in addition to my spouse in my application? Will this have any impact on my application processing?

Addition info: I have 2 sisters, both are indian citizens and settled in India. No plans for Aus PR. So I am only one in my family applying for PR.



There have been 2 suggestions:
a. Apply as a dependent
b. Don't apply as dependent. Apply for tourist visa and let her make tour to NZ every few months when in Aus to renew the visa.

I don't think option 2 is feasible at her age. Please share details on option a. i.e. including her as dependent in my application.

Regards,
Abhilash


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

shah83 said:


> Hi all,
> I have been trying to seek information on can if i can show my mother as dependent in my PR application. I haven't found any relevant information yet.
> 
> I am planning to apply for skilled migraton visa (subclass 189). I have already received positve assessment from ACS.
> ...


You may want to PM "lovetosmack", he has applied visa for his mother and sister.

He is quite helpful.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

shah83 said:


> Hi all,
> I have been trying to seek information on can if i can show my mother as dependent in my PR application. I haven't found any relevant information yet.
> 
> I am planning to apply for skilled migraton visa (subclass 189). I have already received positve assessment from ACS.
> ...



Is your mother divorced or widowed?
Does she work?
Where does she live & how long has she been living there?
Do you have any siblings?
Does she suffer from any medical conditions?

I tried to gather as much information on dependency issues. Post your questions on this thread. There are a lot of similar people there. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...se-kids-including-applicants-please-join.html


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Is your mother divorced or widowed?
> Does she work?
> Where does she live & how long has she been living there?
> Do you have any siblings?
> ...


Think of the DEVIL, rest i aint saying !! Lolz.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Think of the DEVIL, rest i aint saying !! Lolz.


Thanks to you. I got PM'ed thrice with the same query from him.


----------



## shah83 (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks lovetosmack.
Sorry for spamming your inbox, I couldn't see any msg in my sent items, so tried sending couple of times. But then realized I had to check option to save msg to my sent items.

Details below:
Is your mother divorced or widowed? Widowed
Does she work? Nope
Where does she live & how long has she been living there? India. Since has been in India all her life.
Do you have any siblings? Yes, 2 sisters. Both indian citizens, and they don't plan to apply for Aus PR
Does she suffer from any medical conditions? Yes, Diabetes and high blood pressure.


Regards,
Abhilash


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

shah83 said:


> Thanks lovetosmack.
> Sorry for spamming your inbox, I couldn't see any msg in my sent items, so tried sending couple of times. But then realized I had to check option to save msg to my sent items.
> 
> Details below:
> ...


No worries brother, he was just pulling my leg, Expect revert from him soon. I can vouch for him.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

shah83 said:


> Thanks lovetosmack.
> Sorry for spamming your inbox, I couldn't see any msg in my sent items, so tried sending couple of times. But then realized I had to check option to save msg to my sent items.
> 
> Details below:
> ...


Does she live with you? Since how long? 
Is she retired? What are her sources of income -pension or PF or something??


----------



## shah83 (Jul 1, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Does she live with you? Since how long?
> Is she retired? What are her sources of income -pension or PF or something??


Yes she lives with me in India.
She has been with me since all long except last 2 years - 2012 and 2013 when I was in Singapore. I have returned March 2014. She is now staying with me. If there is some condition of her staying with me for some minimum months, i can delay my visa application for that period.

Her source of income is rent from shop at our home town.

Regards,
Abhilash


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

shah83 said:


> Yes she lives with me in India.
> She has been with me since all long except last 2 years - 2012 and 2013 when I was in Singapore. I have returned March 2014. She is now staying with me. If there is some condition of her staying with me for some minimum months, i can delay my visa application for that period.
> 
> Her source of income is rent from shop at our home town.
> ...


The dependent has to stay a minimum of 12 months before lodging the Visa. I'm not sure how can you prove that. And she must not be having any other source of income apart from you. Moreover you say she is diabetic and having BP. If you include her and if she somehow fails medicals (or pcc)..then you too will be rejected. You may try to talk to a MARA agent but I guess it'll only complicate 'your' chances of getting the PR.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

I'd seriously speak with an agent. If she owns property that she makes income from she is hardly your dependent, proven by the fact you didnt take her to Singapore with you and she survived.

DIBP rules are she must be dependent for at least 12 months immediately prior to applying. Dependence means physical, emotional, financial.


----------



## shah83 (Jul 1, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> The dependent has to stay a minimum of 12 months before lodging the Visa. I'm not sure how can you prove that. And she must not be having any other source of income apart from you. Moreover you say she is diabetic and having BP. If you include her and if she somehow fails medicals (or pcc)..then you too will be rejected. You may try to talk to a MARA agent but I guess it'll only complicate 'your' chances of getting the PR.


Thanks lovetosmack.

So if I apply for PR without including her as dependent, how can i have her with me for long durations. I actually plan to be in Aus around 5-6 years. 
Can her stay be managed on visitor visa? How many months she can stay in australia on visitor visa before renewal? Any complications involved in visitor visa that I need to be aware of?


Regards,
Abhilash


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm really not sure. I haven't worked on that part yet. I'll leave it out for _shel if she can answer or Google this forum for words like 'mother visit visa'. I'm sure that has been answered.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

There isn't an easy way now. They have just withdrawn all of the visas you might have used, parent, carer, aged relative etc.

There us only one option the contributory parent visa. It costs $40,000 plus $10,000 bond. 

If you have the right evidence there is no reason why she would not be granted PR with you.


----------



## shah83 (Jul 1, 2013)

_shel said:


> There isn't an easy way now. They have just withdrawn all of the visas you might have used, parent, carer, aged relative etc.
> 
> There us only one option the contributory parent visa. It costs $40,000 plus $10,000 bond.
> 
> If you have the right evidence there is no reason why she would not be granted PR with you.


Thanks _shel.
If I plan to include her as dependent, would that mean the processing time of my application would be more OR would it be the same as in 4-6 months? Curious since I have heard there is long waiting time for Parent visa.

Also would you recommend processing my application via MARA agent? I was thinking of doing on my own, but looks like including mother in application will only complicate it.

Regards,
Abhilash


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

shah83 said:


> Thanks _shel.
> If I plan to include her as dependent, would that mean the processing time of my application would be more OR would it be the same as in 4-6 months? Curious since I have heard there is long waiting time for Parent visa.
> 
> Also would you recommend processing my application via MARA agent? I was thinking of doing on my own, but looks like including mother in application will only complicate it.
> ...


Hello Abhilash, 
There are two things to consider about your visa application. 

Firstly, as _shel said " If you have the right evidence there is no reason why she would not be granted PR with you." If you have not sufficient right evidences, do not try to manage the documents anyway. And if you are not sure what here senior expats are pointings out, please consult with a MARA agent in person. Then justify and do accordingly.
Secondly, DIBP will not split the family (dependent). So, if one member of the application fails to meet the visa criteria ( like Character or medicals ), the whole visa application will be rejected. 

Regards,
Mithu


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

shah83 said:


> Thanks _shel.
> If I plan to include her as dependent, would that mean the processing time of my application would be more OR would it be the same as in 4-6 months? Curious since I have heard there is long waiting time for Parent visa.
> 
> Also would you recommend processing my application via MARA agent? I was thinking of doing on my own, but looks like including mother in application will only complicate it.
> ...


If you include her in your application her visa will be the same as yours I.e. 189 or 190 and usually there is no difference in processing period. It is not a parent visa.

A contributory parent visa (the one _shel suggested) is something you can file after you settle down in Australia on your 189 or 190. This visa has a waiting period of 4-5 years.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

shah83 said:


> Thanks _shel.
> If I plan to include her as dependent, would that mean the processing time of my application would be more OR would it be the same as in 4-6 months? Curious since I have heard there is long waiting time for Parent visa.
> 
> Also would you recommend processing my application via MARA agent? I was thinking of doing on my own, but looks like including mother in application will only complicate it.
> ...


 Totally agree with what has already been said. 

I would only use a REGISTERED AGENT for advice, they can not magic you evidence you do not have. They can not make your mum fit criteria she does not. 

If you know she fits the criteria *and* you have enough evidence to prove it over 12 months apply.

If you know she fits the criteria but you do not have the evidence delay your application until you do have the evidence. This might mean many months depending on what you are missing. 

Adding her will not increase processing time nor will having an agent speed it up. 

The contributory parent visa if you can afford the $40000 fee plus $10000 bond takes 18 months to 2 years *but* you can not apply until you have been settled in Australia for 2 years *and* if she meets the balance of family test. 
There are no other visas she can apply for. DIBP have just scrapped them. 


My advice, she does not qualify right now as she has her own income and until march this year you were not living together hence not dependent.


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

_shel said:


> Totally agree with what has already been said.
> 
> The contributory parent visa if you can afford the $40000 fee plus $10000 bond takes 18 months to 2 years *but* you can not apply until you have been settled in Australia for 2 years *and* if she meets the balance of family test.
> .


However as you mentioned, she has two daughters who have no plans to move here so until one of them dies she will not meet the balance of family test.


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi folks,
I am reading this thread consciously. I am in same scenario my mother is widow. Recently she sold her property got little amount. Before sell the property me and my mom living in that house and we now we moved to rent house. We have a joint account in government bank since 2007. Now I am on visa process 190 and I don't to leave her alone in india if get the visa and I am not married. So with in this situation I want to include her in my visa and Wat kind of evidence is required and how I can proceed without any hassle and she don't English knowledge....so guys plz help me how to go ahead (empathy)....


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Hi folks,
> I am reading this thread consciously. I am in same scenario my mother is widow. Recently she sold her property got little amount. Before sell the property me and my mom living in that house and we now we moved to rent house. We have a joint account in government bank since 2007. Now I am on visa process 190 and I don't to leave her alone in india if get the visa and I am not married. So with in this situation I want to include her in my visa and Wat kind of evidence is required and how I can proceed without any hassle and she don't English knowledge....so guys plz help me how to go ahead (empathy)....


Hi,
There is no suggestion or help.....nobody lies on the situation....buzz it folks....


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

@krish82: 

Please answer the questions below:

Is your mother working currently?
Do you have any siblings?
Does she suffer from any medical conditions?
Does she live with you? Since how long?
Is she retired? What are her other sources of income -pension or PF or something??

Recently she sold her property got little amount -- Where is this _amount_ now? Is it generating any interest?

Before sell the property me and my mom living in that house and we now we moved to rent house. -- Since when?

We have a joint account in government bank since 2007 -- Are there any active transactions in this account?

so guys plz help me how to go ahead (empathy).... -- Sorry. I didn't understand the _empathy_ part. A lot of the members are really helpful. Like I mentioned before, if you have more queries, post in this thread here so that a lot of people in similar situation can try to help you by giving various ideas. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...se-kids-including-applicants-please-join.html


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> @krish82:
> 
> Please answer the questions below:
> 
> ...


Hi,
Thanks for the replay...
1. She is not working. She is totally house wife.
2. I have siblings but they r in different place.
3. She is completely healthy.
4. She is living with 14 years..
5. She doesn't have any source..she depend on me.
I am taking care of the amount and it gives some small interest amount..We sold the property 5 month back..We r living in rented house now for 5 month... There is an active transaction for every month....last two years....


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the replay...
> 1. She is not working. She is totally house wife.
> 2. I have siblings but they r in different place.
> ...


She does seem like a dependent. 

But to include her is a very crucial decision. You need to give information as much as possible. Words like "small interest" won't help much understand your situation. I understand it could be a privacy concern, but to suggest you appropriately you need to tell the below details:

2. I have siblings but they r in different place. - How many brothers & sisters? What do they do? What are their ages.

......and it gives some small interest amount - How much is this? Does this money get deposited into her account at regular intervals?


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

Whilst your culture is such that parents are looked after by the males of the family that is a cultural tradition and holds no immigration value. ALL siblings are responsible to support their parents not one....so if you have siblings living and they are not disabled then immigration is going to have a hard time be living you are her sole support. Again, what is cultural or what occurs in your family is immaterial ...immigration wise all the family is responsible to support the parents.

You also mentioned you are looking after the money that the house sold for....that is her money not yours (immigration wise) and so that is there to support her..


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

_shel said:


> Not an issue and really simple. You either contact your Case Officer if you have one then and they will add them OR if no case officer you upload babies birth certificate, passport and change of circumstances form.
> 
> Baby will be added and no fee to pay if baby is born after you have applied for the visa.


Great, thanks a ton for the reply. I have another question, my mom lives with me most of the time (say about 10 months in an year), she is a retired and gets a pension from govt of India. What if she wants to move along with us, should we include her in the Eoi now for the state sponsorship or we can add it later. To mention she is about 70 yrs old nd has a lung disease known as ild.... That can come to picture when the medicals will be required. So is it better not to include her and take her with is on visit visa??

Can her medicals effect our visa decision??

Thanks
Tarun


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

tarunar1 said:


> Great, thanks a ton for the reply. I have another question, my mom lives with me most of the time (say about 10 months in an year), she is a retired and gets a pension from govt of India. What if she wants to move along with us, should we include her in the Eoi now for the state sponsorship or we can add it later. To mention she is about 70 yrs old nd has a lung disease known as ild.... That can come to picture when the medicals will be required. So is it better not to include her and take her with is on visit visa??
> 
> Can her medicals effect our visa decision??
> 
> ...


 Shifted this here as its more appropriate. Have a read of this thread BUT....

If she has income she is not dependent. If she does not live permanently in your home she is not dependent. 

Even if you could wait until she was dependent lung disease could be problem dependent on the severity and treatment required. 

Yes if she does not meet the criteria nobody will get their visa.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

_shel said:


> Shifted this here as its more appropriate. Have a read of this thread BUT....
> 
> If she has income she is not dependent. If she does not live permanently in your home she is not dependent.
> 
> ...


I have my brother, she visit my brothers house for couple of months in a year not at one go but around a week in month or so. So she will not be considered as dependent. She also gets my Father's pension who was also a government employee. So one thing is clear that she can be clubbed in our application as dependent.

If that's the case what options we have??
Can she travel on tourist visa?? 
For how long that visa is valid?? 
How easy it is to get the tourist visa every year or every 1.5 yr??

Thanks
Tarun


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No she is not your dependent. She is also dependent on her other son who she can continue to be dependent on as far as DIBP are concerned.

Dependence is physical, emotional and financial. If she has income of her own then she is not dependent. 

She must be 100% dependent on you and nobody else, she is not. 

Once you have established residence and she has had her first tourist visa and kept to the conditions it will be fairly easy to obtain them more frequently and for longer durations.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

_shel said:


> No she is not your dependent. She is also dependent on her other son who she can continue to be dependent on as far as DIBP are concerned.
> 
> Dependence is physical, emotional and financial. If she has income of her own then she is not dependent.
> 
> ...


Thanks, its more clear now....


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> She does seem like a dependent.
> 
> But to include her is a very crucial decision. You need to give information as much as possible. Words like "small interest" won't help much understand your situation. I understand it could be a privacy concern, but to suggest you appropriately you need to tell the below details:
> 
> ...


Hi,
Sorry I had miss understood siblings mean cousins brothers n sisters...so I am the only son for her...Small interest mean it's around 12000 per month with private finance so the interest amount comes in cash...so I deposit the money in our joint account....she doesn't know the outside world and other things....i am the one taking care of her in all aspects... so i am worrying a lot to leave her alone in india....


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Scattley said:


> Whilst your culture is such that parents are looked after by the males of the family that is a cultural tradition and holds no immigration value. ALL siblings are responsible to support their parents not one....so if you have siblings living and they are not disabled then immigration is going to have a hard time be living you are her sole support. Again, what is cultural or what occurs in your family is immaterial ...immigration wise all the family is responsible to support the parents.
> 
> You also mentioned you are looking after the money that the house sold for....that is her money not yours (immigration wise) and so that is there to support her..


Hi,
Thanks for your clumsy suggestion...i don't know u r family dynasty and it's different for other family...immigration rules are standard...but I am looking for the help in certain scenario where I was cornered...seeking for help...not to entertain....Thank you....


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

Immigration rules are standard for everyone regardless of country of origin. However, some cultures have a common process where the first born male or one of the males takes responsibility for the parents .....what I am saying is that your family situation or tradition means nothing when you are asking to migrate. If you are not the sole financial, emotional and physical support for your parents ( there are no other children involved, if she needs assistance to dress in the morning, if she has absolutely no money that is legally her own...) and you are her only support ...en she is your dependant. If she has a pension or some money from selling property or another child...then immigrations view is she can live either by herself or with them.

There is no requirement for you to immigrate...that is your choice.....so immigration is saying to you only a true dependant can come with you and elderly parents are not automatically included as that...children under he age of 18 are.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your clumsy suggestion...i don't know u r family dynasty and it's different for other family...immigration rules are standard...but I am looking for the help in certain scenario where I was cornered...seeking for help...not to entertain....Thank you....


A couple of things. Scattley is conveying a message, not being rude or clumsy. He knows what he's talking about. He has helped me critique mine & a lot of other similar situation people. What he is saying is from a immigration point of view. There is nothing personal in what he said.

Coming to your situation, going by whatever you told (presuming you know that you shouldn't lie in immigration because it costs you dearly later), you can include her in your application as a dependent. Please be aware that you will have to pay her AUD 4250 for her English course as second installment apart from the fees AUD 3520 + AUD 1760 + taxes as applicable. You need to provide lots of documentation to prove that like bank statements, proof of address showing that you are staying together for the last 12 months at least, no other source of income for her.

Wanted to remind you again that if she fails her medicals (or character), the entire application will be rejected. Go ahead & good luck with your application.


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Scattley said:


> Immigration rules are standard for everyone regardless of country of origin. However, some cultures have a common process where the first born male or one of the males takes responsibility for the parents .....what I am saying is that your family situation or tradition means nothing when you are asking to migrate. If you are not the sole financial, emotional and physical support for your parents ( there are no other children involved, if she needs assistance to dress in the morning, if she has absolutely no money that is legally her own...) and you are her only support ...en she is your dependant. If she has a pension or some money from selling property or another child...then immigrations view is she can live either by herself or with them.
> 
> There is no requirement for you to immigrate...that is your choice.....so immigration is saying to you only a true dependant can come with you and elderly parents are not automatically included as that...children under he age of 18 are.


Hi,
So as per u r view mentally trauma or physically trauma parents are the dependent not others...who don't have knowledge of other aspects and completely depend on their heirs to do Wat next...is that so?????


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your clumsy suggestion...i don't know u r family dynasty and it's different for other family...immigration rules are standard...but I am looking for the help in certain scenario where I was cornered...seeking for help...not to entertain....Thank you....


My friend

Scatley is neither rude nor clumsy. Was only explaining things to you from immigration perspective. You have posted for suggedtions and scatley gave you genuinely.

Pls refrain from posting hard comments against any individual.

Reg your query, when someone has any siblings or parents continue to have income in any form it makes migration as dependent that much more difficult. 

Perhaps, you may want to consult/hire an agent to facilate documents which may help your scenario better.

Again, this is my opinion. Pls post your queries, everyone will be happy to share thier knowledge.

Good luck.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> So as per u r view mentally trauma or physically trauma parents are the dependent not others...who don't have knowledge of other aspects and completely depend on their heirs to do Wat next...is that so?????


It's not that straight but yeah, you are right. From a developed country's point of view, a husband and wife are dependent on each other, not on their children unless they are disabled or cannot look after themselves. They have welfare (money the government gives) to take care of themselves.

Having said that, when an applicant from a developing country from India applies, the situation is different since we do not have any government paid welfare. Let's just stick to your situation & not worry about other applicants as it gets too complex to understand. But I'm sure you will be able to understand once you start your process & by reading these forums. I started off like you.

A MARA agent might help you well to understand different situations & how your particular situation fits in.

And please do not use SMS language. ----- hw r u der? --> How are you there?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

How much is 12000? Enough to live off even if not particularly well but will pay rent, buy food?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Should be enough for one person.


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi santhosh and lovetosmack,
I am glad to see the corporate way supporting others...i am so sorry if my post hurts someone...Thanks for your valuable feedback....


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

krish82 said:


> Hi santhosh and lovetosmack,
> I am glad to see the corporate way supporting others...i am so sorry if my post hurts someone...Thanks for your valuable feedback....


 Dont worry about it, we all try and help each other and sometimes as you have seen the advice can be upsetting. But if there is a way we will help you. 

I would speak with a registered agent https://www.mara.gov.au/ and see what they say. 

One more thing though, you said she does not know the outside world. What does that mean? Is that through age? Ill health?


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

_shel said:


> Dont worry about it, we all try and help each other and sometimes as you have seen the advice can be upsetting. But if there is a way we will help you.
> 
> I would speak with a registered agent https://www.mara.gov.au/ and see what they say.
> 
> One more thing though, you said she does not know the outside world. What does that mean? Is that through age? Ill health?


Hi shel, 
She doesn't have any knowledge she is perfectly alright in mental and physical...what I mean she is innocent...she doesn't understand the modern technology still she is struggle to use touch screen mobile...and making electricity bill and so on...that's why I scare to leave her alone...


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Hi santhosh and lovetosmack,
> I am glad to see the corporate way supporting others...i am so sorry if my post hurts someone...Thanks for your valuable feedback....


Krish

It is not about hurting, it is about intention, i think together we should say sorry to you may be if it had hurt you, but we are only trying to revert to your query in the best possible manner.

And, no corporate culture here, none of the names you stated gonna benefit from each other, in the corporate world atleast.

Pls refrain from posting such statements.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

@Santosh.15 : He meant *co-operate*.


----------



## hassan111 (Apr 26, 2014)

I am been following this forum as I am also in same boat.

I want to know what is likelihood for mother getting visitor visa subclass 600 if her son/daughter is PR holder.

I have heard that some kind of security bound is asked by DIPB and also this is visa has short validity (3 months to one year max).

fellow member to shed some light on it please.

Thanks


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

3 months is normal, can be less for specific dates of a holiday. How long have you had PR and lived in Australia?


----------



## auz2015 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am a bit new to this forum and wanted some help quickly on 189 visa form filling.

I am a bit confused between migrating and non migrating family members. I have a brother in Australia who was on student visa so far and now is staying on temporary visa. Is it required that I have to mention him in migrating or non migrating family members question asked in the visa application.

Appreciate your thoughts on the same !!!!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

auz2015 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am a bit new to this forum and wanted some help quickly on 189 visa form filling.
> 
> ...


no, your brother in that case is not your dependent, neither migrating nor non-migrating


----------



## arsalanzaki911 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi Seniors,

I am following this thread for a long time and I have gathered a lot of information on collecting evidence to proof that my mother is dependent upon me. Now I am all set to apply and will get the invite soon (hopefully) as I have 65 point with superior English.

I have a confusion regarding medical conditions, my mother has heart enlargement issue which will probably be detected by chest x-rays, she has never went under a surgery, if due to this condition my application will be declined altogether, will I get a chance to pay a contribution towards her medical expenses ($ 50,000 as for contributory parent visa) and keep her in the application or not?

Your advise will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

arsalanzaki911 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I am following this thread for a long time and I have gathered a lot of information on collecting evidence to proof that my mother is dependent upon me. Now I am all set to apply and will get the invite soon (hopefully) as I have 65 point with superior English.
> 
> ...


No, if your mother fails the medical check then your application will be refused.


----------



## arsalanzaki911 (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks for your prompt reply, much appreciated 



Maggie-May24 said:


> No, if your mother fails the medical check then your application will be refused.


----------

